# 1,5 Go de RAM iBook G4



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un iBook G4 mid 2005, qui m'a été livré avec 512 Mo de RAM *fixé à la carte mère et c'est tout, le DIMM1 est libre*. Je voudrais m'acheter une barrette de 1Go pour upgrader à 1,5 Go. J'aimerais juste savoir si ça va changer quelque chose de passer de 512 Mo à 1,5 Go de RAM, genre pour le Web, le démarrage, la lecture de vidéos youtube... etc...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Juin 2014)

cela va éviter le swap avec ton disque dur, je ne sais pas si tu peux mettre 1GO ou 512mo de RAM complémentaire. Enfin compte tenu de l'âge de ta machine, le disque dur doit être bien lent et tu peux aussi l'upgrader avec un SSD, cela vaut le coup, pour l'avoir fait sur mon PB G4 je trouve que la machine est redevenue beaucoup plus réactive.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2014)

1,5Go ça change vraiment les choses.
J'avais un MIni@1,25GHz et 1Go de Ram et un iBook@1,2GHz avec 1,256Go de Ram.
L'iBook était beaucoup mieux avec Léo.
Ensuite (toujours à l'iBook), je lui ai collé un petit SSD Pata. Il est devenu aussi réactif que n'importe lequel de mes MB Blanc C2D@2Ghz doté d'un disque normal (5400t/m)


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juin 2014)

Oh con, j'ai vu le guide sur ifixit.com, je suis assez habile en informatique, mais loin d'être un pro pour faire un démontage pareil... C'est assez galère quand même comme guide. Mais à part pour le chargement de logiciel et la copie de fichiers, avoir un ssd, ça change quoi pour la fluidité ? Par exemple, je voudrais savoir si je pourrais jouer à Minecraft (je sais pas si vous connaissez) avec 1,33 GHz et 1,5 Go de RAM.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2014)

C'est vrai que l'iBook n'est, de loin pas, le plus facile des ordis à démonter.
Mais ça se fait. Il est impératif d'avoir de bon tournevis sinon, c'est galère assurée !.
Au besoin, j'ai aussi le manuel des réparateurs Apple qui donne d'autres infos et qui complète bien les tutos iFixit (mais faut lire l'anglais)

Pour ce qui est de ton jeu, je ne peux pas répondre. Je n'y connais rien&#8230; :rose:

Si le jeu a besoin d'accès disque, les temps sont divisés par 4. C'est la seule info que je peux te donner. La partie graphique reste identique bien entendu !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juin 2014)

Oui il a besoin d'accès disque seulement lorsque il charge le jeu ou les maps. Mais ça je m'en fous, j'ai tout mon temps.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Juin 2014)

baytonemus, on 25 October 2011 - 09:31 PM, said:
Hi. I want to buy Minecraft for my son as a birthday gift but I want to make sure that it will be playable on our rather old computer systems before I spend the money. We've got a couple of G4 Macs - an 867mHz Titanium PowerBook and a MDD dual 1.25gHz desktop, both running OSX 10.4.11.

OK, now that everyone has stopped laughing, will Minecraft run under this config?

Thanks.
I Have just got my powerbook(i know its old but it was my dads old one so i got it for free) and minecraft wont run! It wont open and i cant seem to get the right software! I dont recommend buying it (though probably too late now) and what SPG said is a rubbish seeing as he has windows so he wouldnt know! If anyone can please help me with the correct architecture! Th

A priori cela ne marche pas ....


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juin 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVwnJLCM_U
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOz1OeHMvyE

Gné


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVwnJLCM_U
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOz1OeHMvyE
> 
> Gné



On ne va pas causer du 2ème lien. Il est underage pour ce jeux !

Mais le 1er dit assez bien que le proc (1,6GHz ?) peut faire le taf avec tout au mini.
Quid d'un 1,3GHz ?

Je veux bien que le SSD compense en partie le disque dur défaillant, mais pour le reste

A mon avis pour un usage orienté jeux, ce n'est pas une bonne idée d'investir


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Juin 2014)

ne sont pas des machines de gamer...


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Juin 2014)

Je suis passé à l'acte, j'ai téléchargé Minecraft, et j'ai joué, avec entre 10-20 fps sans optifine. Je trouve ça plutôt bien. Par contre, quelques petits bugs parci parlà. Je vais installer optifine, et je vais voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (9 Juin 2014)

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/1GO-DDR-333M...ue_Composants_Mémoire_RAM&hash=item3f2768ecee

J'ai repéré cette annonce, elle est pas trop chère, mais le seul truc, c'est que il ne parle d'ibook que dans le titre, après il parle de pc (au secours, pas pc aarrrghh :afraid, je sais pas, il dit pour Windows XP, je sais pas pourquoi, alors, j'hésite à l'acheter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> ne sont pas des machines de gamer...


 Préjugé... Parle moi un peu du powermac g5 alors


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

Quand j'avais mon powerbook j'avais fait un upgrade à 1GO, la différence était carrément énorme en terme de réactivité, lancement des programmes, multi. Par contre en lecture YT, jeu ça change pas grand chose puisque la faiblesse de la carte vidéo est seul responsable. 

Sur mon Powerman G5 en revanche on pouvais changer la carte graphique et là pas de soucis pour jouer à des jeux comme Call of duty 2 etc. 

Pour revenir à la lecture de vidéo streaming, le seul truc qui améliore un peu est la méthode de mise à jour de flashplayer que j'avais mis il y a un bon moment (recherche dans la section ppc) mais ça marche que sur Léopard.


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/1GO-DDR-333M...ue_Composants_Mémoire_RAM&hash=item3f2768ecee
> 
> J'ai repéré cette annonce, elle est pas trop chère, mais le seul truc, c'est que il ne parle d'ibook que dans le titre, après il parle de pc (au secours, pas pc aarrrghh :afraid, je sais pas, il dit pour Windows XP, je sais pas pourquoi, alors, j'hésite à l'acheter.



Sur MacBi il y a un contributeur (bigmechantmou) qui parle très souvent de cette boutique.
A priori ils savent ce qu'ils vendent


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (9 Juin 2014)

http://www.note-x.com/index.php?con...h_query=ram+ibook+g4&submit_search=Rechercher 

WTF ???


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2014)

P'têt qu'ils ne vendent ça que sur la Baie ?
Mais j'admets que c'est bizarre.
Pourtant BMM sur McBi, ne tarit pas d'éloge sur cette boutique. Certes, c'est pour batteries et claviers 
Mais c'est une vraie boutique avec pied à terre à Paris, c'est pas le pékin du coin qui fait une vente bateau sur le Net


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> http://www.note-x.com/index.php?con...h_query=ram+ibook+g4&submit_search=Rechercher
> 
> WTF ???


sauf que  c'est p'tete ta recherche qui commence mal 

par exemple en cliquant " divers" il y a des barrettes à gogo !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Juin 2014)

ouais...





                       ...mais y a pas les bonnes


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (18 Juin 2014)

Pour la faiblesse de la carte graphique, on peut compenser ça en passant de millions de couleurs à milliers de couleurs. En plus, on voit à peine la différence.


----------

